# air compressor



## ARSEA79 (Jan 23, 2009)

the time has come for a new job-site compressor, I was wondering what is the favorite of you guys....i have used the small porter cable for years now, cheap and reliable but was looking for a change, maybe something that is a little bit quieter


----------



## tazmanian (Jul 22, 2010)

i still use my porter cable one after ten years........reliable......maybe go to a dewalt?


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

ARSEA79 said:


> the time has come for a new job-site compressor, I was wondering what is the favorite of you guys....i have used the small porter cable for years now, cheap and reliable but was looking for a change, maybe something that is a little bit quieter


 
Your gonna get alot of differnt things. Rol-air, Jenny, etc.

I personally use the old design Husky 4 gal twin stack for large trim/framing jobs and a 2 gallon craftsman for smaller ones.

Both are oil lubed...both put out a good CFM at 90psi...they Husky is "loud", the Craftsman less so. 

My Husky is made by CH and is just repainted red with different stickers.

I spent a total of $150 for both of them and 3 years later...havn't regretted any of it.
I got the Husky for $99 on clearance with a roofing gun and the Craftsman off CL.

My advice, no matter what you choose...stay away from oil-less compressors...loud, run hot, don't last.

http://www.cpocampbellhausfeld.com/...-compressor/cbhnhl5402,default,pd.html?ref=cj



















http://www.mysears.com/Craftsman-2-gal-Air-Compressor-with-17-pc-Accessory-Kit-reviews

Of course some guys will tell you I am hack b/c I didn't spend $400 on an air compressor.


----------



## mgb (Oct 31, 2008)

I like my Mac700. High Cfm with a 2 gal tank. Can run up to 3 finish guns at once apparently.

I have used spikers/staplers from time to time with no problems.

Definetly the quietest air compressor I've been around. Next to the dewalts it hardly even seems like its running.

Had lots of people comment on how quiet it is as well.


----------



## world llc (Dec 9, 2008)

i have 3 for different apps

1 gal. dewalt... quiet, light, great for small in home jobs

2 gal dewalt... louder than 1 gal, quieter than most others. works all day with trim guns

4 gal CH... loud as hell and trips 15A breakers on cold days! runs roofer and framer all day

all are oilless and the CH has to be 8 years old now


----------



## Dutchman Tile (Feb 21, 2011)

have a 4 gal DeWalt, I use Coil nail gun with it. Its a power hog, has a hard time working on 150ft of 12gauge extension cords trips 15a breakers all day long.


----------



## jiffy (Oct 21, 2007)

Makita- Quiet, reliable, and fast recovery time.


----------



## flinstones (Feb 3, 2011)

mgb said:


> I like my Mac700. High Cfm with a 2 gal tank. Can run up to 3 finish guns at once apparently.
> 
> I have used spikers/staplers from time to time with no problems.
> 
> ...


I too am quite satisfied with the noise level and its performance, despite its weight.

Most importantly never had a leak yet :clap:


----------



## CJ21 (Aug 11, 2007)

I have a Botitch Trim Air Compressor.


----------



## avguy (Feb 8, 2010)

My Bostitch is 20 years old.

I definitely agree about cheap oil less, generally loud and slow.


----------



## NEhardwoodfloor (Feb 5, 2011)

> Makita- Quiet, reliable, and fast recovery time.


same company makes the rol-air. Most models exact but rol-air has better customer service IMHO


----------



## oldrivers (May 6, 2007)

http://cfpwarehouse.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/T2820ST.html


these are fairly quiet units not sure what they cost though .


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

rolair or makita hands down, i have a hitachi, its great but heavy for the size.

i had a porter cable, hated the thing it wouldnt deliver enough air to sink 2 1/2" 16 gauge nails in 3/4 mdf


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

I have a Craftsman oil-less pancake that is 17 years old, a DW 2 gallon oil-less that is 4 years old, a Husky one gallon oil-less that is fairly new, and 3 gas powered wheelbarrow compressors. All have their purpose and all have served me well.

The DW 2 gallon is my favorite. 150 PSI tank pressure, 2 air outlets, lightweight and very quick recovery while reasonably quiet. Great compressor for trim work, probably not for roofing.


----------



## jkonks (Aug 28, 2010)

I have a 4gal oil lube Rolair that I bought 15 Years ago havnt had one problem yet.
I bought a grizzly a couple of years ago on clearence. It lasted about 6 months! I would like to get a good light wt 1 gal oil lube for finish work. Any Suggestions?


----------



## jkonks (Aug 28, 2010)

Anybody have the Dewalt that is belt drive low rpm really quite. I cant remember the model?


----------



## dee snider (Mar 2, 2010)

I also have a DW 2 gallon and I love the thing!


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

i was a trade show several months ago and they had a grip-rite compressor, tiny little one for trimwork and it was super quiet. I didn't buy it, but i wouldn't mind trying one out. maybe not the best for it's light an easy to carry from room to room if you have to.

I currently have a wheel-barrow emglo, the blue ones. it's 10 years old, gas powered by honda. very reliable. I love that compressor but it's not good for trim work. I use it for framing/sheathing.

my electric one is a porter cable oil-less. it's a bit loud, but I like how I can take remove the regulator part and keep it closer to my work if i need to. and keep the compressor far from where i'm working. I really hate hearing compressors running.


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)




----------



## Stephen H (Feb 18, 2011)

mgb said:


> I like my Mac700. High Cfm with a 2 gal tank. Can run up to 3 finish guns at once apparently.
> 
> I have used spikers/staplers from time to time with no problems.
> 
> ...


 I have this compressor as well- by FAR the best compressor i have ever had---- quiet and with a super fast recovery time---and we frequently run 2-3 roofing guns with it( we are slow)
I don't know if it is made by the same people making Rol-Air- but I do know it is MUCHO better than the rolair compressor we used to use(stolen)--- and better than the rolair compressor we used before that one, and better than the cambel hausfeild compressor we used before THAT one 25 years ago.

I had no real complaints about the RolAir compressors until I got the Makita-and at that point I realized the rolair compressors were un-necissarily loud---waaaay too loud. the rolairs were always finicky to operate during cold weather------------ but I assumed that ALL compressors were that way- but not so with the Makita
It is a simple thing,done well.
stephen


----------

